# London Sea-Life Aquarium



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys I was recently in London and I had the chance to go to the Sea-Life Aquarium so I though of taking some pictures and sharing them with you guy, the pictures are not the best but it gives you an idea..(iphone pics)

This fish I love and I want to have one I have no idea what type it is...


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Dayum! Sooo sexy! Next time you need to take me with you on your vacationO 

PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Fewmore


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Ohhhh mahhhhh gauuuddd. I think the first fish is a harlequin filefish?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice pics - thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Garden Eels, My "wish list" fish. Was going to get some, but adopted some wrasse. I don't think they would enjoy each others company.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

thmh said:


> Dayum! Sooo sexy! Next time you need to take me with you on your vacationO
> 
> PEWPEW!


Ok Tony next time we go to indonesia so be ready...



TypeZERO said:


> Ohhhh mahhhhh gauuuddd. I think the first fish is a harlequin filefish?


Harlequin filefish I will research



Flexin5 said:


> nice pics!


Thanks but no so great lol you just being nice



goldfish said:


> Nice pics - thanks for sharing.


Anytime Paul



J_T said:


> Garden Eels, My "wish list" fish. Was going to get some, but adopted some wrasse. I don't think they would enjoy each others company.


Hey JT is been a while....maybe thats a good excuse to have a tank of just garden eels  they look very funny


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Ok Tony next time we go to indonesia so be ready...
> 
> Harlequin filefish I will research
> 
> ...


no way dude i'm actually impressed with the quality of pics that the iphone5 takes. i think i'm going to pick one up now..lol


----------

